# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  Kur një djalë e fton një vajzë për kafe/pije !!!

## fisniku-student

Nje studim qe kam bere ;

Nese nje mashkull vendos ta ftoje nje femer ne cafe(ne bised) ne mendjen  e nje mashkulli e gzistojne 3 gjerat qe e preukupojne;

1.  Ka interes te drejteperdrejt ne ate femer?

2. ka per qellim qe ti thote per nje shoqe te saje qe ky e pelqen? dhe

3. ka qellim qe te levdohet para shokeve se po shoqerohet me nje femer .

 ne te tri rastet femra humb ....


  Ketu jam ne gjinin asnjanese edhe pse jam mashkull.

----------


## Davius

Po pse vetem kaq pak synime paska a? Ja nje shembull banal: nje mashkull dhe nje femer, kane dalur nga provimi te inatosur, te dy, dhe ftojne njeri-tjetrin per kafe dhe diskutojne shume ne menyre profesionale rreth problemit ne fjale. Hë kush humbi, e kush fitoi ketu?

Fisnik, zakonisht hap teper tema 'te cuditshme' tek romanca, rralle here jam pergjigjur, por te them nje gje, se ke disa ide te vjeterura ne raportin mashkull-femer, duhet te pak te ndryshosh mendjen se je ne vitin 2007, e jo ne kohen e gurit.

_PS:
Per te miren tende, mos me keqkupto!_

----------


## MICHI

Ne rastin e pare si dihet a del e humbur apo jo vec nqs ai qe e ftoi eshte trafikant. Noshta mund te jete e kenaqur shum goca qe u ftua nga nje cun psh.
Ne rastin e dyte goca nuk humb asigje vec nqs paguen cafet e cila quhet humbje vlere monetare qe sja ve askush re.
Ne rastin e trete varet se ca tipi eshte ai qe e fton per cafe nqs ftohet me u mburr dikujt pastaj eshte i cik keq per gocen se nje grup i vogel mund te besojne perralat e cunit.

E cjane kto stutime qe ke bere mre? Ka plot raste tjera qe mund te dalesh me i goce pa humb ajo ose ti.
Ja psh un dal me plot shoqe pi i cafe i ore dy ose shof naj film e shkojme secili ne shpi te veten edhe sna thote askush gje edhe nuk humb askush. Studimi yt qenka teper i kufizuar. Behu me i qarte kur hap tema te tilla se eshte me e lehte per ti kuptu.

----------


## Sa Kot

Per kafe?

Tani, nqs nje cun do me ftonte per kafe qe te me pyeste nqs do te kalojme naten bashke, pergjigjja do te ishte JO absolute...  :pa dhembe:  

Po une njehere nuk e pi kafen keshtuqe, edhe nqs do me ftonte per te me njohur, qe me te paren do stononte.....sepse une e urrej kafen me gjithe shpirt...lol.

Une i urrej uljet ne kafene faktikisht, kur kam ndonje gje per te mbaruar pune, krevati eshte shumeeeeeeee here me i rehatshem sesa nje tavoline me njerez verdalle. Me pak fjale, as mos lodhet fare ai cuni, se po te dua une ja bej te ditur, dhe ja bej te ditur mire biles, nuk i vi anash pjates se filxhanit me gisht deri sa te me dali fjala...  :pa dhembe:  

Edhe sa per lloqe e m'the t'thashi, prape ne krevat, krevati eshte per mua restorant, biblioteke, zyre, e c'te te doje zemra ty dhe atij bashke.

----------


## luka Boroti

Varet se cfare interasi ka mashkulli te femra. Mund te jen thjesht shoke dhe tregojne per gjerat qe jane duke kaluar ne jete dhe asnjeri nuk ka interes specifik tek tjetri. E rralle por ndodh.

----------


## fisniku-student

Megjithate keto postime i kam pritur ne menyre qe te ju vlersoje naivitetin(kapacitetin mendor dhe psiqik)te disa forumisteve.

kam pritur reagime me te medha prej meshkujve mirpo femrat ishin avokatet etyre
,disa permenden 2007 qe ka lidhje me moralin te lutem morali nuk pret asgje prej viteve ,por teknologjia .sepse morali morali zgjidhet me perpjekje konkrete (me lexim te librave e dukative  d.m.th jo romance) 

kete studim e kam bere une vete  e jo qe kam e mituar kend jo.sepse thot nje thenje gjermane"qdo emitim qalon"andaj edhe e kam bere vete .edhe pse i duket e quditshme dikujt dikujt mirpo ne stdudimet e mija lejoj "mendim ndryshe"se zakonishte ne librat e mi .i ofroje librave te mi fazen e kritikave dhe pasatj del ne botim.

jam per mendim ndryshe.........

----------


## Blue_sky

Varet nga forma sesi e fton.Mua psh nje shok i imi me ftoi ne kafe dhe e pashe qe ndersa po me ftonte irisi i syrit bente levizje te cuditeshme dhe qendrimi i tije fizik s'ishte aq normal.Pra kjo s'ishte ftese e paqellimeshme.

Nje dite tjeter me merr ne cel.nje shok qe e njoh qe ne femijeri dhe me thote: hajde ne x-vend ne x-ore se vallai s'ja kam idene fare x-kapitulli e me kete rast po fusim turinjte dhe ne ndonje filxhan kafeje  :ngerdheshje:  Per mua diferenca eshte e qarte

----------


## zhorzhi

une them se varet nga  mardheniet qe kane ata te dy,se pa e njohur mire mashkullin nuk mund te shkosh per kafe me te ,e pa e ditur perse sherben kjo kafe....

----------


## borabora

> Nje studim qe kam bere ;
> 
> Nese nje mashkull vendos ta ftoje nje femer ne cafe(ne bised) ne mendjen  e nje mashkulli e gzistojne 3 gjerat qe e preukupojne;
> 
> 1.  Ka interes te drejteperdrejt ne ate femer?
> 
> 2. ka per qellim qe ti thote per nje shoqe te saje qe ky e pelqen? dhe
> 
> 3. ka qellim qe te levdohet para shokeve se po shoqerohet me nje femer .
> ...


e njejta gje mund te vleje dhe per femrat kur nej mashkull e fton per cafe....

ama more fisnik kto observime qe ke bo ti jane shume subjektive dhe fare te holla. ka shume arsye qe dikush fton dike per kafe:- Interes me se shumti. dhe ka shume arsye qe dikush e pranon ftesen per kafe:-interes me se shumti...

te dyja anet jane perhere fitues yllo

p.s. pse je kaq pesimist?

----------


## alnosa

Fisnik Une Pres Pergjigjen Tende .
Pse Humbin Vajzat ?shume Filozofik Je Mor Djal .
Si Do Qe Te Jete PUna ,per Mire Apo Per Keq Pije Cfafen .po Qe Per Te Mire Vazhdo Merr Dhe 1 Cafe Tjeter ,po Qe per Te Keq Ciao I Thuaj ...ska Pse Humb Njeri .

----------


## King_Arthur

nje kafe asgje eshte nje gje normale

----------


## fisniku-student

> Fisnik Une Pres Pergjigjen Tende .
> Pse Humbin Vajzat ?shume Filozofik Je Mor Djal .
> Si Do Qe Te Jete PUna ,per Mire Apo Per Keq Pije Cfafen .po Qe Per Te Mire Vazhdo Merr Dhe 1 Cafe Tjeter ,po Qe per Te Keq Ciao I Thuaj ...ska Pse Humb Njeri .


kaq e thjeshte eshte sa qe ju vajzat nuk mund ta vereni!

Nje thenje."Gabimi me i vogel i femres  mund te jete edhe gabimi me i madh i jetes"

separi keto qe 3 gjera nuk i hyjne nje shoqerie te moralshme dhe et sinqert ta kemi te kjae\rt kete..
1. Ka interes te drejteperdrejt ne ate femer?
---- : mashkulli ne kete rast ka interes te drejteperdrejt p.sh ne ty mirpo nuk d.m.th se ky interes te jet i ndershem ,mund te jete ne dem tendin sepse nje shfrytezim nuk do ishte fitimprures per ty dm.th u kuptuam ne kete...

2. ka per qellim qe ti thote per nje shoqe te saje qe ky e pelqen? 

-----:ne kete rast mund te humb femra sepse nese ti je ndermjetesues per nje shoqe te ngushte tenden dhe ajo te beson si shoqe et zemres qe nuk i shkon mendja qe ti e tradheton,,dhe ia mundeson a tij mashkulli qe ate shoqe tenden te ja japesh ,mirpo ai ka qellime tjera ,qellime jo te ndershme(ta shfrytezoj ,aventure e perkoheshme) qe te sjell ty poziten e trdhetueses dhe thyerjen e besimit qe te ka dhene ajo shoqe .d.m.th ti tash bie ne poziten e e nje tradhetares.sepse ke thyer besen .
3. ka qellim qe te levdohet para shokeve se po shoqerohet me nje femer .

 ----:ne kete rast humb kajrte nje femere sepse ne kete rast mashkulli eshet ne rolin e mashtruesit (aktor)sepse perdhos karakterin tend e luan rolin e nje falsifikatori sepse paraqitet para te tjereve se ty te ka femer dhe te tjeret qe te shikojne ne kete moment binden se eshet evertet,thjesht nese nje femer gjendet ne ate pozicion ,meshkujt/mashkulli qe eshet i interesuar per ty humb interesimin sepse mendon qe je ne lidhje serioze me te .

per mua nuk existon :"miqesia e ngusht ndermjet mashkullit dhe femres"ajo eshet nje kamuflazh i nje dashurie te msheft.
sadopak u mundova te sqaroj dhe te pergjigjem asaj pyetje tendes.

----------


## REG99

sipas teje  Fisnik 
un asnjiher me nuk duhet te ftoj ndonje shoqe timen ne kafe sepse po qe se e ftoj kam per qellim ta shfrytzoj at ose shoqen e saj ta lus te ma sjell n hotel apo t ju lavdrohem shokve se ja une sa shum dashnore posedoj ,se mo per shoqet e mija mos flas qdo her qe ti ftoj n kafe duhet me ma ras shuplak ...ahaha  zbulim viti 2007  
 fisnik 
po qe se ftoj dy shoqet e mija me shku me hong pizza n gostivar a mundesh me tregu qfar qellimi kam ?

----------


## Zemrushja

Te dalesh per kafe me dike.. nuk do te thote asgje.. Varet nga synimet e mashkullit dhe nga preferencat e femres.. 

Nje femer nuk eshte aq naive sa kujton ti.. mos dalloje synimet e nje mashkulli qe e fton per kafe..

----------


## FierAkja143

o fisnikush vije veten tende ne nje pozicion ku ke nje shok te ngusht.  Ke par motren e ti disa here dhe te pelqen shume, por per respekt nga shoku nuk i flet, apo ti kerkosh te dili per kafe.  Kalojn disa koh dhe realizon qe e ke ne mendje ter oren kshu qe vendos ti flasesh se sjeni kalamaq.  I kerkon te dilni per kafe thjesht qe ti tregosh qe je i interesuar tek ajo dhe qe nuk do thjesht te kalosh kohen me ate apo te tallesh, por e do sinqerisht.

Ose imagjino ne shoqe klase apo pune qe nga qe kaloni aq ore bashk ja ke mesuar personalitetin dhe ke krijuar rrespekt te sinqert per te.

Nga qe ti mund te jesh tip qe ke ne mendje vetem si ta besh femren "te humbasi" nuk do te thot qe te gjith te tjeret jan kafsheruar.

ku vajti respekti?


Tani kur shikon nje femer ne rruge qe "tund bishtin" dhe e kerkon per kafe ajo eshte ceshtje tjeter. Megjithate nje djal serioz ska pse ti kerkoj per te dal per kafe nje femre qe se njef fare.  Kshu qe ti me mendimet e tua na del qe sje serioz dhe mos na bej ktu si i edukuar apo me shkolle se dhe ti nje viktim e kohes je mesa shikoj.

----------


## Clauss

> kaq e thjeshte eshte sa qe ju vajzat nuk mund ta vereni!
> 
> Nje thenje."Gabimi me i vogel i femres  mund te jete edhe gabimi me i madh i jetes"
> 
> separi keto qe 3 gjera nuk i hyjne nje shoqerie te moralshme dhe et sinqert ta kemi te kjae\rt kete..
> 1. Ka interes te drejteperdrejt ne ate femer?
> ---- : mashkulli ne kete rast ka interes te drejteperdrejt p.sh ne ty mirpo nuk d.m.th se ky interes te jet i ndershem ,mund te jete ne dem tendin sepse nje shfrytezim nuk do ishte fitimprures per ty dm.th u kuptuam ne kete...
> 
> 2. ka per qellim qe ti thote per nje shoqe te saje qe ky e pelqen? 
> ...



dude, seriozisht, what are u, gay? cfare ben ore? ti po i ve mina kembeve te ures a derzi.  tjetrit i piqet peshku ne buze per nje kafe, ti ja hedh ne ere.  cuna te forumit bashkohuni, jepini fund sabotimeve. 

goca mos lexoni rushofilosofite e ketij. 
Ja nje teme interesante per te lexuar 
http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...70#post1504270

haahhah

----------


## BaBa

> Kur një djalë e fton një vajzë për kafe/pije !!!



[1] Imen kur bahet fjal per kafe , normal qe vetem kafe dhe  pik.

[2] Po kur bahet fjala per te pire po per te pir aman ka masa nga me te ndyshme per ta ba per vete ate femer jo shoqja komshija, se e cut shum larg   :buzeqeshje: 

[3] Dhe pa pir kafe me ate, e baj per vete kafja o kot sa per sebet  :shkelje syri:

----------


## alnosa

Per Fisnikun .
1.iku Ajo Kohe ,kur Djemt I Ndalonin Vajzat Duke I Terhequr Nga Bluzet Apo Xhupat ........ 
2.djali Ska Se Si Me Ftoj  Te Dalim Per Kafe, Kur Une Nuk E Njoh Ate Ose Skam Pasur Asnje Kontak Bisedimi Me Te .
Po Dhe Nqs Do Te Ndodhte Do E Kisha Pire Cafen 5 Min, Do E Kisha Degjuar Se Cfar Do Perralloste, Dhe Do Ikja Ne Punen Time .
3.te Dukej Para Shokeve Se Po Dilte Me Mua ????
Hell No ,nuk E Pranoj ,se Sot Nuk Ka Djem Pa I Pasur 3 A 4 Vajza Me Pare .
4.te Me Pyeste Per Shoqen Time Te Ngushte?
Po Do I Sha Pergjigjur Per Aq Sa I Takonte Te Dinte ,duke Marre Sygjerimin E Shoqes Sdiskutohet ...
Ku Eshte Humbja Ketu ??????????????????

----------


## WALCHIRIA

*Kur nje mashkull fton nje femer per kafe , ka si qellim te 3 ato qe ka then me siper nismetari temes ...............*

----------


## Dj-GabrieL

*Aspak dakort!!

Te ftosh nje femer per kafe egzistojne shume mundesi arsyesh..

Ajo vajze te pelqene ne aspektin 

- Llafollogjik
- Shoqeror 
- Komik,apo je thjeshte i terhequr seksualisht ndaj saj.

Ose egziston mundesia qe ajo te ka ftuar disa her dhe ti thjeshte po tregon ate tipin "Gentilman" U know ?!*

----------

